# Injection of corpora carvenosa



## charonate (Mar 30, 2009)

Patient was seen in the office he brought own Trimix meds and Dr. did the injection.  Does any body know if I can bill the injection code with the E/M visit. Taking in consideration that patient brought own meds.

Thank you,
maria


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

54220 is codeable. you just would try and charge/code for the Trimix. E/M would depend, was he schedule to come in for injection. Then no.


----------

